# Voice cabling 11 Floor Hotel



## kimmyp (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I need to wire up a hotel of 11 floors for voice only.The client does not want CAT 5 and wants to use analogue phones.


The server room is at the ground floor.

I am thinking if I use a 50 pair telco cable up a riser and if each floor has like 8 rooms,do I take 8 pairs at floor one and then send the rest up or do
I cut off the entire 50 pair at floor one and then use joiners to go up again.


Any advice would be appreciated guys.


thanks
Kimmy


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You'll need a 100 pair cable based on 11 floors X 8 pairs. I would slack the cable in a splice closure and only cut off what I'm splicing on each floor. Why make a potential trouble spot on purpose?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's only 8 rooms on a floor ?

what did the engineered drawings say ?

depending on the type of construction, they might want a trunk per floor, where each floor is terminated to a closet, or they might trunk to say every 3rd floor, etc. Someone needs to design it based on the layout of the hotel itself and in consideration of the ease and practicality of the installation.


----------



## kimmyp (Apr 14, 2015)

wildleg said:


> there's only 8 rooms on a floor ?
> 
> what did the engineered drawings say ?
> 
> depending on the type of construction, they might want a trunk per floor, where each floor is terminated to a closet, or they might trunk to say every 3rd floor, etc. Someone needs to design it based on the layout of the hotel itself and in consideration of the ease and practicality of the installation.


Provision has been made to have disconnect modules at each floor.
I am just wondering what the best way of doing it would be.
Do I use 11 x 10 pairs for each floor or use a 100 pair or even 2 fifty pair and take what is needed per floor.

Thanks
Kimmy


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

25 pr cable to each floor. 4pr cable to each loc in every room. 25 pr cable can be any category. 4pr cable should at least be cat5e. That way any one cable can be used for voice or data in the future.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

LoVolt134 said:


> 25 pr cable to each floor. 4pr cable to each loc in every room. 25 pr cable can be any category. 4pr cable should at least be cat5e. That way any one cable can be used for voice or data in the future.


Agreed :thumbsup:

That's the way I do it.


----------



## kimmyp (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

